# Vertical lines on Infotainment screen



## jwenthold (Jan 31, 2019)

First post here, have gleaned many valuable tips already, did some searching and didn't see anything posted about this. On the display screen (2018 SE/Tech VR6) there are vertical lines on the infotainment display that appear to be an issue with the LCD display. They mainly show up on light backgrounds (mainly google maps, waze, and android auto during the day).

Just curious on if this is something that has been an issue? Should it be under warranty?

thanks!


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

jwenthold said:


> First post here, have gleaned many valuable tips already, did some searching and didn't see anything posted about this. On the display screen (2018 SE/Tech VR6) there are vertical lines on the infotainment display that appear to be an issue with the LCD display. They mainly show up on light backgrounds (mainly google maps, waze, and android auto during the day).
> 
> Just curious on if this is something that has been an issue? Should it be under warranty?
> 
> thanks!


Do you see it on regular screens? Did you try another smartphone on it to see it that happens too. Just need to know if this is happening only when you connect your device. Also try another usb cable just to discount that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwenthold (Jan 31, 2019)

It's on the regular screens as well, with no phone connected. That was the first thing I checked, but good thought!


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

jwenthold said:


> It's on the regular screens as well, with no phone connected. That was the first thing I checked, but good thought!


Then there is a defective lcd. Have the dealer replace it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Dead pixels.

I'm on my 3rd head unit. First one didn't have sound. Second one had a few dead pixel lines. And the third one is working out fine. Dealer will replace the whole unit for you.


----------



## msuterski (Jan 4, 2018)

I had the same problem. Dealer replaced the head unit. They ordered a new one without even looking at the old one. Seems like a common problem.


----------

